# Couple of my latest creations



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

Having fun morphing a few chassis for nitro class


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - Some interesting stuff going on there :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the powered wheelie bars.


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wheelie bar pickups*

They work great. However

1. must use two guide pins
2. no turning
3. traction magnets required I tried to go without traction mags but the 
cars are almost impossible to control and would 
sometimes pop up 2" at launch and pretty much
end your day....


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

very cool set ups!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Agree on your powered wheelie bars! Great idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*track cleaner*

Morphed a HO train loco drive unit into a track cleaner. The tractor is a non running or powered weighted chassis to slow or put more down force on the cleaner.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool Beans!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

More of a grinder....no?

Absolutely creative and cool.

I bet your rails lay down and cower!


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*track cleaner*

For the final touch as far as a working unit, just pin on a piece of folded paper towel/napkin to pickup all the debris. I know it needs a great deal of work as far as looks go...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

jwmoor,

Love the moor inventive-ness here!

Dragsters and track cleaners both are Very Neat builds!!

Bob...a clean track is a happy track...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool out of the box engineering JW!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

all, but speaking of out of the box... this might be too far out stay tuned


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

jwmoor...maybe a trike in the future...hummm


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: Cool out of the box engineering JW!!! .. RL


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wow it works*

the "belly" pick-ups really work:freak: still need at least one trac mag but works great. Don't know how many more pics I can down load (big red line) but here's one more.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe is that your cut fingers in this latest picture?


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

ha! i use risk boxes for small parts too!

cool belly pickup setup - i know a couple of lifelike t's with broken guide pin mounts or missing front wheel mounts that may need this treatment! Super cool stuff you're doing!

john


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*It's JW or*

Jim and yes managed to hack the finger, the bummer is it's not even related to doing these... and yes I do like the "belly" pu's but they only seem to work well on those LL motor style set up. Tried it on the p-3 platform but wasn't impressed, the wheelie bar pu works much better. As you can see from both of these different styles of pick ups, I have always felt dragging the pick up or shoes along the power rail is much better than pushing the shoes into the rail. but that's just me... Now if the part for my track timing system would get here I could actually get some numbers instead of eyeballing em


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*belay*

the last mesg about the "belly" pu not working to well on the p-3... with a little adjustment she runs fine, they don't go so good when the brushes are screwed into the comm


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*The "belly"*

pu's work on Tyco 440-x2 but they are a major pain in the ars to work on the motor assembly once out of the chassis... but once the shortened p-3 brush tubes are installed and a little grindage, a couple of access holes for the brush barrels and well, they work good.


----------

